# PREGNANCY LOSS - Feint line then bleed



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi 
I don't know what to think.  
Tested on Saturday , 14dpt and got a feint line.  

On Sunday morning, 15 dpt it was so feint I could barely see it, and I thought really it was negative.  On Sunday afternoon another test gave me a feint line stronger than Saturday's - really no squinting to see it.    At the same time I noticed some spotting -browny and sort of 'dry' .  Had a few AF style cramps but nothing too bad.   

This morning I am still spotting, still brown and a bit more clots, but no red blood.  Did a test and it's negative.  I'm still using cyclogest just in case.  What's going on?    Any ideas?  Was I pg and then lost it?  

Claire xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Claire, it really does sound like a very early miscarrige, I´m so sorry. If the first test was done at least 12 days after ovulation or hcg injection it was a true positive but the discharge is indicating you´ve lost it. You may not get a full bleed until you stop the cyclogest. Contact your clinic immediately to get their advice.
 so sorry.

Ruth


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

hi so sorry to hear yor news! im in a similar boat im 11 days post et started bleeding(just faint brown stuff) did a p test this morning which was negative any idea what happens now? shall i continue with cyclogest/


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Emma Jayne,
Please retest in 2 days time and go with that result as even 11 days post et can sometimes be too early to test. Brown discharge can be implantation bleed.
In Claire´s case she has had a faint positive followed by a negative which is not quite your situation.

Ruth


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

HI 
im confused as well ,i had a faint line on fri ,then on sat started bleeding heavy like a normal period with af pains,tested again this morning got a positive ,line was darker than fridays line
im beside myslef with worry ,what does all this mean ?
                          clare30


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Clare30.
You could well still have an ongoing pregnancy but only time will tell. The line may have got darker because things are OK but it may be because the level of pregnancy hormone had not started falling as yet. I would strongly advise testing again in 2 days. If ongoing then the line should be stronger still, but if you have miscarried then it will be fainter or not there.

Ruth


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Ruth, thanks for your reply.  I think you're right, I was pg but now I'm losing it.  Rang my clinic and I'm going in for a blood test for a more accurate HCG level but I think it's really only for reassurance that I can get pg even if nature's now going to take its course.  

Thanks your message made me wake up and stop kidding myself that if I just did another test.....   

Clare the nurse just said to me that if the line's getting stronger that is a good sign but then you just have to wait and see about the bleeding.  In my case it's not but fingers crossed for you.


Claire xx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks
so much for ur replys ,guess its just a waiting game now ,i will test again in 2 days  time
claire im so sorry u have lost urs babe ,must be so painful for u ,i know i have not stopped crying since my periods started, but im still holding on ,iv never been pregnant either till now at least i know its possible,im just praying they will stay with me x


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi again
can i ask what causes u to be pregnant ,but still have a normal period ?
                                clare30


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Clare
now waiting for results of blood test which I won't get till tomorrow.  The nurse at the ACU was encouraging but I'm not so sure.  She did say that lots of people bleed even when they are pg.  She said it could be that two have implanted and then you lose one, or one could be mildly ectopic, badly ectopic or she said bleeding can just 'happen'.  Or I'm miscarrying.

I have a good friend who bleeds from week 4 to week 12 (!) every time she's pg - and she has two kids.  Her hospital told her that your cycle just doesn't know you're pg and so still tries to have AF - it's really common at the time you're due to come on anyway.  

So fingers crossed that's what's happening to you - and me!  Somehow I think my blood test will be negative though. 


Claire xx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi claire
thanks hun ,thats helped me feel much better,my nurse did not sound positive at all ,just said its a really bad sign ,im going to clinic on fri so 4 long days to wait, but untill then i will keep testing to be sure they are still there,x i really hope & pray things work out for u ,are u going to re test again? did she say u can get a positive result then negative? i remember speaking to somone on here once,who tested positive then negative ,then back to positive ,so hold on there, its not over for u yet ,thinking of u ,thanks for ur help claire x


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi 
me again ,im still bleeding but my blood seems to be bright red now? im not in any pain and i re tested again this morning ,which said a clear positive ,does this mean they are still with me? im not at clinic for blood test ,till fri ,so this waiting without answers is so hard,could i be loosing one?
              clare30


----------

